# Have Your Say on the Herne Hill Music Festival!



## hhillmusicfest (Jan 15, 2013)

Have your say on planning the 2013 Herne Hill Festival on Monday evening, Jan 21. Open meeting at 7.30pm, 20 Elfindale Road SE24. This will be the Annual Meeting of the Festival, but it is open to anyone who would like to discuss plans for the 2013 Festival. Come along, join in, participate! 

Your local music Festival needs more help - the Herne Hill Music Festival is calling for volunteers to help make it happen - by taking on a role in its organisation, delivering publicity, or whatever you can offer - anyone out there who would like to help, please get in touch.

And the best way to get involved is to come along and meet the people who have helped make the Festival a standout event over the last two years.

hernehillfestival.org
https://twitter.com/HerneHillFest
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Herne-Hill-Music-Festival/353425944718559?ref=hl


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sad to say I've never even heard of this.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 15, 2013)

Will Bon Bonnies have a soundsystem?


----------



## bloggsy08 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Will Bon Bonnies have a soundsystem?


 
Guess that means you're not interested? Fair enough... but at least now you know about it! We're living in events overload, that I know. Not every HHMF event uses a sound system since it is a cross between a village-y thing and a week long Sidmouth folk fest but with classical and jazz in (ie Stan Tracey last year, posted up here). But in summer 2013 we will do stages and sound systems in HH Square. At least that's the plan.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry, it wasn't as glib as it sounds...Herne Hill and Music will always mean (to me) Bon Bonnies. Mis-spent youth and all that...

I really like Herne Hill as it goes, so love to see things like this develop


----------



## hhillmusicfest (Jan 15, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Sorry, it wasn't as glib as it sounds...Herne Hill and Music will always mean (to me) Bon Bonnies. Mis-spent youth and all that...
> 
> I really like Herne Hill as it goes, so love to see things like this develop


 
Thanks Bloggsy for sticking up a poster. Where did you find one to stick up?


----------



## bloggsy08 (Jan 15, 2013)

I grabbed it back in October off the board here - never know when the repository can come in handy. Hope it helps. Ted hopefully you'll come along for some soundstage action in summer if the festival finds the funding. Tight times and all. Don't know if you heard but Jazz On The Hill shut a few days ago and this looks to be going to court - seems rent money was at the heart of it.


----------



## bloggsy08 (Jan 15, 2013)

On the Herne Hill Forum (maybe this should be a new thread but follows on):
*Jazz On The Hill closed - what next for JOTH?*


Jazz On The Hill as it was has closed, although it may have already reopened under different management. Read more from the Jazz On The Hill's Facebook - an open letter posted by now ex-Jazz proprietor Tony Dyett:

http://www.facebook.com/tonyjazzonthehill/posts/193652094106531


----------



## hhillmusicfest (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a reminder that this meeting is tonight at 7:30pm, calling all local music lovers!  20 Elfindale off Herne Hill (up from the Half Moon Lane/Norwood Rd junction). Come along if you can ...


----------

